# USB Keyboard, Enter BIOS



## kjlfromWind (Nov 23, 2003)

How the heck can I enter BIOS with a USB keyboard? The keyboard doesn't kick in until Windows loads. The only thing that I can think of is that I have to enable USB keyboard in the BIOS if it's an option. Maybe an updated BIOS will fix it. Any suggestions?


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

With recent AMI Bios, theres and option in the Features setup called "USB Function for Dos"

Enable this item if you plan to use USB ports on your motherboard in a DOS environment

I'm not to 100% positive what 'ThumbDrive for Dos' does, but I believe it allocates a very small portion of memory for your USB ports....You can try checking that off as well and see what happens


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

you can connect an USB KB and a PS2 KB if you have a PS2 connector of course, the PS2 will allow you to enter the BIOS in order to activate USB support on boot.
I personnally use two KB giving me the possibility of switching language lay-outs on the run.


----------

